# bash: "command": command not found[SOLVED]

## trondert

last edit:

Problem was i had just bought a SATAII HD, and my SATA controller was older, and only SATAI.

So solution was to set HD to SATAI using a jumper.

Solution https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-624719-highlight-.html

---

edit(this is the wrong solution  :Razz:  ):

Root of problem after i got a UPS(stable power supply), was a defect SATA cable. But i couldent detect it, couse i did searched for errors just after i turned the box on, but the cable only got faulty when i got hot. So i needed to put som strain on the system to get the error, but when i got the error the system was unusable, so just started changing one part after another, and new SATA cable fixed it(plus reinstalling the whole system  :Razz:  )

Thx for all the help, i now know more about gentoo/linux then i did before my troubles  :Smile: 

------------------------------------------

I had som powerproblems, and my box had some nasty shutdowns(Power to the house, now fixed with UPS).

Fixed the HD, but had to delete lots of entries, so reemerged a whole bunch of stuff to try to be sure everything would be ok.

But alas.... My system somtimes hangs for a few seconds. Then comes back to normal, text i have typed during break pops up. Since it freezes i cant see in "top" what ate my resources, if anything does it at all?

The worst part is that suddenly Linux itself seems to "shut down", or start to be non-responsive. Amarok freezes, if i try to type in konsol(user or su'ed)i get an error:

```
top

bash: top: command not found
```

Same is for other commands, like halt or reboot. X seems to "work" but only as a WM, not as an OS, if you see?... I can tell X/KDE to restart computer or shutdown, it then shutsdown X to a black screen, or to tty1, but with same "command not found error".

So im kinda unsure as to where to start lookinf for things to fix, my boot disk reports no errors, so cant see any reason to rebuild kernel?Last edited by trondert on Mon Dec 03, 2007 8:49 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## loki_val

I'd check dmesg for any hard drive related errors. Also, I'd not think that any less than an emerge -e world would be enough to get your system back into a semi-sensible state.

----------

## padoor

emerge -Duav system may help update bash

----------

## trondert

 *peteralf wrote:*   

> I'd check dmesg for any hard drive related errors. Also, I'd not think that any less than an emerge -e world would be enough to get your system back into a semi-sensible state.

 

Darn, dident even think of dmesg...  :Razz: 

And it gave som nasty output.....

 *Quote:*   

> sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
> 
> SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back
> 
> ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x10000 action 0x2 frozen
> ...

 

Doesent say much to me tho.... somthings wrong, but i cant se if its HD or HDcontroler....?

And i have done emerge -avuDN, but naturaly no effect when i see the dmesg error ..  :Razz: 

edit:

will try  

```
emerge -e world
```

  to see if its software related.

----------

## trondert

no luck with 

```
emerge -e world
```

Only a few completes, then this error spawns:

 *Quote:*   

>   File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage_locks.py", line 120, in lockfile
> 
>     waiting_msg=waiting_msg)
> 
>   File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage_locks.py", line 120, in lockfile
> ...

 

----------

## loki_val

Backup everything you need. Now.

Then check cables, wiring, etc. Perhaps the PSU is faulty. If not, that hard drive is deader than King Tut.

----------

## trondert

 *peteralf wrote:*   

> Backup everything you need. Now.
> 
> Then check cables, wiring, etc. Perhaps the PSU is faulty. If not, that hard drive is deader than King Tut.

 

Got a bad feeling the other day, so backup is already fresh  :Smile:  but thx for reminding me again.

And will go over HW, and see what i can find, not that im that good att HW, but never knowes what shows up!  :Smile: 

Thx for all the help so far!  :Smile: 

----------

## trondert

Just when i was thinking that all was good  :Razz: 

Booted from Minimal2007.0, download new stage tarball and new portage snapshot. Then had to manualy install new Portage. But now i get the following error whenever i try to emerge anything:

cut away first 7 stars/lines.

```

*checking portage-2-1-3-16-tar-bz2 ;-) ..

Traceback (most resent call last):

Filre "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6371, in ?

  retval = emerge_main()

(skipping 11 entries)

File "/usr/lib64/python2.4/pty.py", line 70, in _open_terminal

  raise os.error, 'out of pty devices'

OSError: out of pty devices

 
```

edit:

I manually installed portage-2.1.3, but emerge says i have 2.1.2.2 installed.

----------

## padoor

emerge --sync  update-eix emerge -Du system

----------

## trondert

 *padoor wrote:*   

> emerge --sync  update-eix emerge -Du system

 

I got a step further, but now i get this error when i try to emerge portage:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to build tbz2tool

 

So i tried to emerge linux-headers(as i presume thats where tbz2tools lives??)

that gives the following error:(amongst other lines of output)

 *Quote:*   

> /lib64/libc.so.6: file not recognized: File format not recognized
> 
> collect2: id retuned 1 exit status

 

and 

 *Quote:*   

> The die message:
> 
>   (no error message)

 

edit:

After a fsck.ext3 i get no more errors in dmesg, and a forced fsck.ext3 gives no errors, so im presuming it was only the data that got corrupted, not the physical surface of the HD.

----------

## trondert

```
etc-update
```

gives this strange error:

```
diff: %file1: No such file or directory

diff: %var/tmp/etc-update-23924/.diff-test-2: No such file or directory

ERROR: 'diff -uN %file1 % file2' does not seem to work, aborting
```

----------

## padoor

shutdown -F now

after reboot try emerge portage  if it goes ok emerge glibc

then try update-eix

check the memtest if you doubt hw ram and hard disk.

hope you have set right profile and run emerge -e system before all this.

----------

## tarpman

 *trondert wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Failed to build tbz2tool 
> 
> So i tried to emerge linux-headers(as i presume thats where tbz2tools lives??)

 

Where would you get that idea?

```
(01:50 PM) ~ > equery b tbz2tool

[ Searching for file(s) tbz2tool in *... ]

sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16 (/usr/bin/tbz2tool -> ../lib/portage/bin/tbz2tool)

sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16 (/usr/lib/portage/bin/tbz2tool)
```

 *trondert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> etc-update
> ```
> ...

 

I've had that too on a recent fresh install.  Use dispatch-conf for now; once you've updated your system etc-update should work again.

----------

## trondert

 *tarpman wrote:*   

>  *trondert wrote:*    *Quote:*   Failed to build tbz2tool 
> 
> So i tried to emerge linux-headers(as i presume thats where tbz2tools lives??) 
> 
> Where would you get that idea?

 

hehe, oopsie, from my own strange head? Think i read it in another thread, that reemerging the headers fixed some strange tbz2tool problem, and im willing to try about anything right now  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> I've had that too on a recent fresh install.  Use dispatch-conf for now; once you've updated your system etc-update should work again.

 

okidoki, thx. Will do that. 

But now my system wont boot.... Since i started downloading a new tarball and portage, ive been on minimal 2007.0, then chrooted into system. And now when i try to boot up from HD, i get firstly a flood of errors from right after "mounting udev"(goes so fast i cant see what else comes up before the errors.

```
udevd[2305]: lookup_group: specified group 'plugdev' unknown
```

A few pages of that, then:

```
*pupulating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...
```

then udev finishes its 12 lines, then /dev/pts gets mounted.

And soo, TAATAAAA!!

```
*Checkikng root filsystem (full fsck forced) ...

fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT

/dev/ROOT:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or somthing else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you mjight try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

*Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue): _
```

Firstly it does not accept my root password,  but "Ctr+D" reboots.

What shouldi look into first? Getting my system ok thru chroot, or fixing user/group errors?

This is deeper water then ive ever been into before  :Razz: 

btw, just forced a fsck.ext3 on my ROOT pøartition before rebooting from chroot, no errors. and popped bu fdisk to rewrite partition table, noe error reported from that either. except too many cylinders is set.

thx for all the good help so far, and hope i dont have to delete and reinstall, much more fun(mayby not fun all the time, but rewarding) to get the old system back on track  :Smile: 

----------

## Darius4all

did you filled your new /etc/fstab correctly ? /dev/ROOT is the default entry before you filled it with /dev/hdx or whatever

----------

## trondert

 *Darius4all wrote:*   

> did you filled your new /etc/fstab correctly ? /dev/ROOT is the default entry before you filled it with /dev/hdx or whatever

 

OOOHHHH, the pain!!! I forgot that fstab was overwriten...  :Razz: 

thx!

Now i "only" need to fix portage...

```
emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16 to /

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16/work

 * Setting portage.VERSION to 2.1.3.16 ...                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16/work/portage-2.1.3.16 ...

/lib64/libc.so.6: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   portage-2.1.3.16.ebuild, line   92:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      $(tc-getCC) ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -o tbz2tool tbz2tool.c || \

 *              die "Failed to build tbz2tool"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to build tbz2tool

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

I installed it manually after http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml, no luck with that.

Trying to emerge with sandbox "trick":

```
# FEATURES=-sandbox emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16 to /

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16/work

 * Setting portage.VERSION to 2.1.3.16 ...                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16/work/portage-2.1.3.16 ...

/lib64/libc.so.6: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   portage-2.1.3.16.ebuild, line   92:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      $(tc-getCC) ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -o tbz2tool tbz2tool.c || \

 *              die "Failed to build tbz2tool"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to build tbz2tool

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

my Emerge --info

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.16 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0,glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 30 Oct 2007 12:50:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.1_p17, 3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5, 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9, 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17, 1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3, 2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14, 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22, 1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2, 2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.gentoo.no/ ftp://gentoo.linux.no/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.linux.no"

LINGUAS="nb nn en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.no/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus debug dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis xml xorg xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="nb nn en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

 
```

edit:

As suggensted in other threads, removing /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-* files, has no effect, as i have none of them to begin with.

----------

## trondert

Can somthing like this be done for tbz2tool ?

 *Quote:*   

> Step 1: On another (working) machine, execute: 
> 
>  #quickpkg sys-devel/binutils 
> 
>  This creates a binary package in /usr/portage/packages. 
> ...

 

(Snatched from another portage problem on this forum)

----------

## tarpman

tbz2tool is not your problem, this 

```
/lib64/libc.so.6: file not recognized: File format not recognized
```

 is your problem.  Unfortunately I have no idea where to start to help you solve it.  I'm actually surprised your system is even able to run.  Are you able to emerge anything at all?  If you are, emerge glibc right away.  If not, well...  not much I can suggest besides a rebuild.

----------

## trondert

Oki, i know what too look for then atleast  :Smile: 

```
emerge glibc
```

gives the following error

```
/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/li

bc.a(backtrace.o): In function `backtrace_helper':

backtrace.c:(.text+0x10c): undefined reference to `_Unwind_GetIP'

backtrace.c:(.text+0x130): undefined reference to `_Unwind_GetGR'

backtrace.c:(.text+0x13b): undefined reference to `_Unwind_GetCFA'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/li

bc.a(iofflush.o): In function `fflush':

iofflush.c:(.text+0xf5): undefined reference to `_Unwind_Resume'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/li

bc.a(iofflush.o):(.eh_frame+0xde): undefined reference to `__gcc_personality_v0'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/li

bc.a(ioftell.o): In function `ftell':

ioftell.c:(.text+0x19c): undefined reference to `_Unwind_Resume'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/li

bc.a(ioftell.o):(.eh_frame+0xde): undefined reference to `__gcc_personality_v0'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/li

bc.a(iofwrite.o): In function `fwrite':

iofwrite.c:(.text+0x13c): undefined reference to `_Unwind_Resume'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/li

bc.a(iofwrite.o):(.eh_frame+0xde): undefined reference to `__gcc_personality_v0'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/li

bc.a(ioseekoff.o): In function `_IO_seekoff':

ioseekoff.c:(.text+0x1e4): undefined reference to `_Unwind_Resume'

/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/li

bc.a(ioseekoff.o):(.eh_frame+0xde): undefined reference to `__gcc_personality_v0

'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-lin

ux-gnu-nptl/elf/sln] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

echo rtld-subdirs = `LC_ALL=C sed 's/^rtld-\([^ ]*\).*$/\1/' /var/tmp/portage/sy

s-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.mkT \

                             | LC_ALL=C sort -u` >> /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/gl

ibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.mkT

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-n

ptl/elf/librtld.mkT /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-x86-x86_64-

pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/librtld.mk

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6

.1/elf'

make[1]: *** [elf/others] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6

.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   glibc-2.6.1.ebuild, line  147:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *   glibc-2.6.1.ebuild, line  143:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *    src_compile.eblit, line  168:  Called src_compile

 *   glibc-2.6.1.ebuild, line  147:  Called eblit-run 'src_compile'

 *   glibc-2.6.1.ebuild, line  143:  Called eblit-glibc-src_compile

 *    src_compile.eblit, line  179:  Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

 *    src_compile.eblit, line  122:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              make PARALLELMFLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" || die "make for ${ABI} failed    "

 *  The die message:

 *   make for x86 failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele    vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/tem    p/build.log'.

 *

```

But i went i while before error, so i almost got my hopes back up there. But thx for help so far, and i havent given up yet. System works, as far as i can tell, but i cant emerge anything, and somthing is prob broken somwhere, but cant say what(if anything).

And when you say rebuild, what are you refering too? Feel ive done a full install all over, pluss some  :Razz:  But if your refering to delete and reinstall, im not guite there yet  :Wink: 

----------

## trondert

Hmmm, my portage seems not to want to be upgraded to the one i manually installed...

Need to fiddle som more with it i gues.

```
#emerge -pv portage

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB[/
```

I manually installed 2.1.3.16 the last time i tried, need to try som more and harder then.

edit:

```

localhost trondert # emerge --fetchonly sys-apps/portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16 to /

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

localhost trondert #cd /root

localhost ~ # cd portage-recover

localhost portage-recover # tar xfj /usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.1.3.16.tar.bz2

localhost portage-recover # cd /root/portage-recover/portage-2.1.3.16/

localhost portage-2.1.3.16 # cp -R pym bin /usr/lib/portage/

localhost portage-2.1.3.16 # rm -f /usr/lib/portage/bin/sed

localhost portage-2.1.3.16 # emerge sys-apps/portage -av

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.16 [2.1.2.2] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

What am i missing here? Or is it no use in trying to get a new portage?

----------

## trondert

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> tbz2tool is not your problem, this 
> 
> ```
> /lib64/libc.so.6: file not recognized: File format not recognized
> ```
> ...

 

Could it be that my lib64 files got corrupted, and that a manual reinstall/overwrite of them would fix it?

----------

